

What a job description should look like - jesses
http://www.adku.com/jobs

======
tgrass
If I were a programmer, I'd just send resumes to the range of answers to
"{number of unique paths}" rather than solving it.

~~~
tgrass
And if I were Adku, I'd setup email accounts for the same range and reject
anyone who tried that.

~~~
jesses
The range is actually pretty big. You'd have to send out thousands of emails
which may be a task in itself to get by the spam filters.

